

Shellshock bug is another blow to open source http://bit.ly/1mGnkBm - ChrisiB

Straight at the heart of open source software
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.straight.com&#x2F;blogra&#x2F;739401&#x2F;homeless-vancouver-shellshock-bug-another-blow-open-source
======
tommypt
the actual article... [http://www.straight.com/blogra/739401/homeless-
vancouver-she...](http://www.straight.com/blogra/739401/homeless-vancouver-
shellshock-bug-another-blow-open-source)

------
celticninja
so does every bug in Windows equate to the death knell for Microsoft?

Dumb article, dumb analysis and conclusion.

------
lutusp
Empty linkbait headlines, only one of which actually leads to an article.

The Shellshock bug detection and remedy proves that _open source works_.

If a person is diagnosed with a disease and successfully treated, does this:

1\. Prove that medicine is a _success_.

2\. Prove that medicine is a _failure_.

Pick one, and think before you do.

~~~
krapp
Open source can (and does) work, but questions can be asked about whether
legacy open source code is receiving necessary scrutiny - and if not, why not.

Not every criticism of open source is whether or not it works. In this case,
is it working well enough, given the coverage and criticality of some of the
software in the wild?

Bear in mind, this particular patient has been in the waiting room for
decades. Asking why a doctor hasn't shown up until now is at least reasonable.

